# Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2011)

*Tackle-Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow" von DAM MAD*

*
Vorwort oder warum das ganze...

*Da ich immer wieder nach "dem" Top-Trolley gefragt werde bzw. immer wieder Fragen darüber lese und ich seit drei Jahren zwei Stück im "Stress- und Elchtest" habe kam mir die Idee hier mal meine persönlichen Eindrücke zu schildern.

Eines vorweg: es gibt nicht "den" Top Trolley! 

Jeder hat seine Vor- und Nachteile obgleich es "Geräte" gibt die ich als Gesundheitsschädlich einstufen würde!

Und es kommt immer darauf an, wie intelligent der Benutzer seine Karre belädt und ob er noch ein bischen aus dem Physikuntericht behalten hat.

*Testkandidaten:*

Es kommt jeweils ein Trolley`s der Firma DAM MAD (MAD Car-Go Barrow) zum Einsatz und einer von B.Richi ("The Giant Truck")

*Vorgeschichte in Kurzform:*

Als ich vor drei Jahren an ein neues Gewässer kam und ich die Gegebenheiten sah, kam mir das kalte Grausen.
Keine Parkmöglichkeit im Umkreis von ca. 1,5-2km und jeder Zugangsweg führte über Feldwege, Wiesen, ein Kieswerk oder noch schlimmer, direkt durch die Ackerfurche...
Auch müssen teilweise abendheuerliche schräge "Kiesrutschen" bewältigt werden.
Klar kann man die mehrfach hoch- und runter laufen... Aber in einem Rutsch runter ist schon geil...

Hoch auch, gut ist wenn man einen "Zugmenschen" hat. Schlecht, wenn man das selbst ist.

*Kommen wir zum Pudels Kern...*

Nun, ein Karren mußte her... Weil ich sowieso ein Großbestellung aufgegeben habe, wurde es der Giant Truck Deluxe von B.Richi...
Hier ist das verbesserte Modell 2011 verlinkt, ich habe damals das Modell 2009 gekauft...

*Die nun folgende Beschreibung ist wichtig, um die weiter unten beschriebenen Verbesserungen am "Giant Truck" und die Unterschiede zu anderen Karren zu verstehen*!

*Der Gau... Der Horror...  Ganz kurz und bündig.*

Oder: wie schnell kann ein Trolley sein Leben aushauchen?

Antwort: Direkt am ersten Trip nach ca. 500m von 2km.



















Woran lag es? 

1. Ich habe den Wagen _vollgeladen_ durch eine Ackerfurche _gezogen_. Und das sollte man niemals tun! Da die Gabelhalterung schräg in Fahrtrichtung angeschweißt ist und somit die Belastungen beim schieben am besten auffangen kann, ist sie beim ziehen in der obigen Variante absolut instabil.

2. Dadurch das die Konstruktion absolut _nicht durchdacht_ war, konnten die Schweißnähte diese kurzzeitige und _sehr heftige_ Belastung nicht aushalten. An einer anderen Stelle hielten die Nähte, hier aber wurde die der komplette Block rausgerissen und die überaus dünne Wandstärke wurde sichtbar.

Das konnte nicht halten. Weder bei kurzeitiger noch bei dauerhafter Belastung!

Die Radaufnahme war nur mit einer sehr dünnen Schweißnaht auf dem Rahmen aufgesetzt und wäre bei längerem Gebrauch auch abgerissen.
Das haben mir andere Benutzer auch geschildert.

Die Odysee danach möchte ich nicht schildern... Auch nicht die Schlepperei bei knallender Sonne von knapp 130kg Tackle.
Auch nicht die Wut meiner Freundin, die das Zelt (immerhin um die 20kg schwer) über gute 1,5km in einem Rutsch auf den Platz gekeult hat...

Jedenfalls mußte das Teil umgetauscht werden. Zu meinem Entsetzen war die Karre ausverkauft und erst gegen Jahresende (wird hatten April!!!) erst wieder verfügbar...

In Absprache mit Verkäufer und B.Richi durfte ich die Karre reparieren und sollte im Winter dann ein Ersatzteil bekommen.
*Dieser Umtausch lief zu meiner größten Zufriedenheit ab, denn ich bekam später die Räder (mittlerweile auch defekt) und das Mittelteil vom 2011er Modell!!*

 Nun, mein "Stammdealer" war nicht weit weg und deswegen wurde kurzfristig eine neue Karre angeschafft... Und zwar der  Car-Go Barrow von DAM MAD.

Warum ausgerechnet der? Nun, es war der einzigste der gerade da war...

Beide Karren sind seit dieser Zeit im Einsatz und haben/hatten reichlich zu tun!!

*Hier nun mein Testbericht*

Beide Karren sind vom Gestell nahezu baugleich. Was aber sofort auffällt ist da Gewicht: Der Barrow ist aus Aluminium, der Giant aus Eisen, Stahl... what ever...
Wer diese Massen an Aurüstung über viele 100Meter und teilweise auch Kilometer zum Wasser kutschiert sollte nicht beim Gewicht vom Trolley anfangen zu jammern...

Ich würde jederzeit wieder einen Trolley aus Stahl (Eisen) bevorzugen. Der Grund ist relativ einfach: Stellt euch vor, ihr seid in der tiefsten Wallachei hinter den Karpaten im Ausland und euer Trolley ist gebrochen o.ä... 
Eine Autowerkstatt gibt es immer irgendwo und die haben fast immer ein Schweißgerät...
Versucht aber mal eins zu finden womit man Alu schweißen kann.

Was auch sofort auffällt: das größere Rad. Hierzu später mehr.

Vorne:* DAM MAD*          Hinten: *B.Richi*






*
Kommen wir zu den Einzelheiten...*

Zuerst meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste: B.Richi hat die größte Schwachstelle am Trolley, die Radaufnahme, abgeändert und wesentlich stabiler bauen lassen.







Beim Barrow von DAM sieht die Welt noch ganz anders aus:







Bisher hat der Barrow gehalten, allerdings war er bei weitem nicht den Belastungen ausgesetzt wie der Giant. 
Ich war außerordenlich ängstlich was die Beladung betrifft und bin lieber mehrfach gelaufen.

Den Grund lest ihr weiter unten...

Der Gitterost beim Giant ist ein schönes Gimmik und hat auch schon viel gebracht. Allerdings ist dieses zu klein und hätte ruhig über den ganzen Wagen gehen können.

Beim Barrow fehlt es ganz.

Ebenfalls schon zu sehen: die doppelte Radaufnahme beim Giant. Hier kann man wahlweise mit einem Rad oder mit zwei fahren.
Ein Rad _immer_ wenn es ins Gelände geht, zwei Räder wenn es _ausschließlich_ über schöne  Zugangswege zum Angelplatz geht.
Ich habe immer die 1-Rad-Version montiert und das zweite Rad als Ersatz dabei.











*Zu den Rädern:*

Auch hier hatte die 2009er Version des Giant Kinderkrankheiten, die aber mit der 2011er Version ausgemerzt sind.

Beide Räder laufen ruhig und leichgängig, das vom Giant ist wesentlich größer, zwangläufig auch die Gabel. Das ergibt eine gute Höhe des Karrens.

Einziges Manko: Die Wandstärke der Reifen des Giant sind etwas dünn und schon ein Brombeerstachel kann u.U. einen Plattfuß bedeuten.

Ich habe die Reifen nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten aber direkt mit einem Pannenspray befüllt und habe nun Ruhe davor.











Bedingt durch die Unterschiedlichen Radhöhen ergeben sich aber noch einige gravierende Unterschiede!!

Das kleine Rad beim Barrow findet zuverlässig jedes Loch und jede Bodenrinne und bleibt mit Vorliebe darin hängen.
Da die Ladefläche in Fahrtrichtung sowieso sehr Steil nach unten geneigt ist, kommt wie es kommen muß: 

Wenn man Glück hat, kippt die Karre nur um.

Wenn man Pech hat (wie ich) passiert das im Kieswerk in einer riesigen (und sehr tiefen) Pfütze, die Karre wird automatisch entladen und die Ausrüstung bekommt einen praktischen Anstrich in Sandtarn.

Weiterer Nachteil: bedingt durch die Neigung muß man sich als "langes Elend" wie ich es bin, sehr weit nach vorne und unten beugen um den Barrow stabil durch die Landschaft zu schieben.

Fähr man dann in eine Bodenrinne ist der Überschlag vorprogramiert. Lustig für Zuschauer, schlecht fürs Material.

Außerdem rutscht die Aurüstung bei jeder Bodenwelle nach vorne und irgendwann muß man die Karre auch noch im gebückten Zustand nach unten drücken.

Wenn ihr die Schrauben vom Frontbügel dann noch nicht richtig angezogen  habt, kann es euch passieren das ihr in diesem Fall das ganze Gerödel  nach vorne abladet.

Das geht alles auf die Knochen und macht keinen Spaß...

Um euch das Fahrniveau der zwei Prüflinge aufzuzeigen habe ich die Stützen mit Steinen unterbaut. 

Als Maß wurde mein Alabasterkörper vom 1,91m Größe genommen. Allerdings ändert sich das Fahrniveau bei kleineren Personen nur geringfügig.























*Kommen wir zu den Stützen...*

Die Stützen beider Aspiranten stecken in einem U-Rahmen und können somit nur paralell bewegt werden.
Die Halterung sitzt stramm und man kann, wenn man will oder es nötig ist, die Beine während der Fahrt nach oben klappen.
Der Klappmechanismuß ist Stabil und kann, sollte er mal ausgeschlagen sein, mit einer Schraube nachgestellt werden.

Das ist bei beiden Karren nach drei Jahren noch nicht nötig gewesen.

*Die Beine vom Barrow* sind rund, aus Alu und die Höhenverstellung geschieht über ein Federsystem.
Der Fuß sieht wackelig aus, hält aber bis jetzt, allerdings lässt er sich nur in eine Richung bewegen.
Das Bein ist drehbar, leicht geht das aber nur wenn man die Arretierung löst.
Aber Achtung, wenn man das Bein zu weit herauszieht und man die Karre beladen abstellt kann es passieren das die Beine einfach "die Grätsche" machen.







*Die Beine von Giant * sind aus Stahl/Eisen und macht eine wesentlich stabileren Eindruck.
Der Fuß ist über ein Kugelgelnk drehbar in alle Richtungen gelagert.
Die Höhenverstellung geschieht hier über eine Rändelschraube und arbeitet ohne Probleme.
Man kann jedes Bein mit zwei Schrauben festsetzen, eine recht aber vollkommen.

Die zwei übrig gebliebenen habe ich als Ersatz deponiert.







*Der Rest oder anderes Gelumpe...*

Ich frage mich oft, warum bei fast jedem Trolley Seitenteile dabei sind... Warum es die nicht als Zusatzoption zu erwerben gibt ist mir ein Rätsel...


Die vom Barrow sind ca. 5cm länger, beide sind aus Alu, that´s it. Ansonsten keine Unterschiede.













*Mein persönliches Fazit, the Winner is...*

Nachdem ich diese beiden Trolley´s sehr intensiv gestestet habe und mit beiden wirklich über Stock und Stein geholpert bin steht für mich der eindeutige Sieger fest: 

*Das 2011er Modell des Giant Truck von B.Richi.* 

Es waren nicht nur die ausgemerzten Kinderkrankheiten sondern vor allem das große Rad und die damit verbundenen Vorzüge.
Hieraus ergibt sich bei *richtiger Beladung* ein wirklich entspanntes Laufen zum Angelplatz auch mit dem größten Tacklegewicht.
Durch das  große Rad muß man sich wirklich nur noch darauf konzentrieren die Karre gerade zu halten, das Teil rollt wie von alleine.

Ich habe diesen Wagen mittlerweile selbst im härtesten Gelände über steile Abfahrten und selbst gebaute Treppen im Steilhang gejagt, bin damit an den Ufern von Rhein und Mosel unterwegs gewesen, er mußte als Baukarre am Vereinsbewässer seinen Dienst verrichten...

Alles ohne Probleme.

Der Go Barrow ist für mich kein Verlierer, sondern ein zweiter Sieger...
Er hat durchaus seine Berechtigung , klein gewachsene Personen dürften durchaus mit ihm klar kommen.
Vor allem wenn nicht mit ganz so viel Last, auf guten und befestigten Feldwegen und nur wenige Meter damit zurück gelegt werden müssen...


----------



## rainerle (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

...sauber informativ.

Danke


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Herrje, besser geht´s ja gar nicht! Sehr schön auch der Hinweis mit deiner Körpergröße, ich bin mit meinen 1,88 auch nicht gerade klein. Dass du den Giant mit über 100 Kilo beladen hast, erstaunt mich schon sehr, damit ist er für mich sogar Festivaltauglich 

Spitzenbericht!


----------



## Fury87 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Sehr gut gemacht! Das könntest Du öfter machen...vielleicht mal mit Rollen oder Ruten! :m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Dass du den Giant mit über 100 Kilo beladen hast, erstaunt mich schon sehr, damit ist er für mich sogar Festivaltauglich



Ich sehe das bei meinem Material so: ich schinde es bis zum geht-nicht-mehr... Und das muß es aushalten sonst hätte es bei mir kein teures Tackle werden dürfen. Basta!

Und im Werbeslogan des Trucks heißt es ja auch Zitat: 

"...Dieser  Trolley scheut auch nicht  die besonders schweren Lasten..." und 

"...auch zu den schwer erreichbaren Angelplätzen...." 

"...zudem sind sie nahezu unverwüstlich und tragen auch die  stärksten Lasten...."

Zitat Ende.

Daran habe ich mich gehalten, denn wenn ich soviel Geld für einen Gegenstand ausgebe *muß* er das Wert sein. Ich muß wie fast alle anderen für mein Geld hart arbeiten und bekomme im Job nix geschenkt...

Dementsprechend wird das Zeug von mir beansprucht. Hält das Material über die Garantiezeit ist es ok, wenn nicht bekommt der Händler das Gerümpel wieder vor die Füße geschmissen...

Mach ich mit Angelruten nicht anders... Entweder sie wirft das Gewicht oder nicht, es gibt nur "schwarz" oder "weiß"



Fury87 schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht! Das könntest Du öfter machen...vielleicht mal mit Rollen oder Ruten! :m



Euch beiden schon mal denke für die Blumen... Das mit anderem Tackle ist ebenfalls in Planung, aber zuerst kommen noch zwei anderere Sachen, lasst euch überraschen. Das kann aber noch etwas dauern...

Gerade bei Ruten und Rollen dürft ihr aber nicht zuviel erwarten... Ich fische nicht das beste vom neuesten, sondern gutes und preisgünstiges Material das sich im Grunde genommen jeder leisten kann.
Denn darauf kommt es an: *es soll und muß für die Masse der Angler erschwinglich sein*! 

Jemand der sich für 600€ ein Zelt leisten kann tut es auch nicht weh wenn das nach 6 Monaten im Arsch ist...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich sehe das bei meinem Material so: ich schinde es bis zum geht-nicht-mehr... Und das muß es aushalten sonst hätte es bei mir kein teures Tackle werden dürfen. Basta!


Exakt so ist es! Ich stehe regelmäßig mit relativ teurem Tackle am Turbinenauslass und wenn eine 3000er Rolle für 500€ das nicht aushält und das Schnurlaufröllchen nach einem halben Jahr kracht und scheppert, dann ist sie das Geld nicht wert.
Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Trolley, aber solche Testberichte würde ich hier gerne öfters lesen. Und zwar von Leuten die ihr Zeug auch wirklich über längeren Zeitraum regelmäßig eingesetzt und geschunden haben #6


----------



## dark (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Trolley, aber solche Testberichte würde ich hier gerne öfters lesen. Und zwar von Leuten die ihr Zeug auch wirklich über längeren Zeitraum regelmäßig eingesetzt und geschunden haben #6



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Top Testbericht! Danke, asphaltmonster! :m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...über längeren Zeitraum regelmäßig eingesetzt und geschunden haben...



Kommt auch... Wird sich "alte Liebe" nennen und handelt von einer 22jährigen "Beziehung"...


----------



## Forellenzocker (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

TOP Bericht, ist genau der Test der mir zum Kauf gefehlt hat. Beim nächsten mal weiss ich bescheid.THX


----------



## bacalo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Lob und Anerkennung zu diesem sehr aussagefähigen Testbericht.

Hätte eigentlich eine Veröffentlichung im Magazin verdient:m!!


Greets
Peter


----------



## Döbeldepp (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Hallo,

zu aller erst , ich hab rausgefunden wie man hier im Board Bilder anhängt. 

Ich find den Bericht echt klasse und das zeigt auch wo die Hersteller sparen oder ihre Test- und Proangler nicht richtig testen.#c

Das Problem mit dem Überschlagen und vorzeitiger Entladung hab ich und mein Schwiegervater auch gehabt mit dem MAD Car-Go. Zu einem ist das kleinere Rad schuld und zum anderen die Konstruktion. Nach 3 mal dicken Hälsen und Verteilung der Angelausrüstung in der Pampa sind wir dem Car -Go zu Leibe gerückt. Wir haben eine neue Radaufhängung an die richtige Stelle geschweißt und so das Rad an den Punkt gebracht wo das Risiko des überschlagens aufs geringste minimiert wurde. . Auf den Bilder sieht man die neu angeordnete Radaufnahme . Keine Angste , so unlakiert schaut es nicht mehr aus. 


Hoffe mehr solcher objektiven Berichte die neutral sind und nicht mit Pluspunkten für bestimmte Labals finden den Weg ins Forum.

Petri


----------



## reno ateportas (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Super. Informativ sachlich und nichts wichtiges vergessen.
der rest wurde schon gesagt. 
Daumen hoch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*



> Hätte eigentlich eine Veröffentlichung im Magazin verdient


Schon lange geregelt - sowas erstklassiges lass ich mir doch nicht für Mag entgehen!
:m:m


----------



## heidsch (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

asphalt asphalt #d ... du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit #6!

Saubere Arbeit! Respekt!



MfG heidsch


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*



heidsch schrieb:


> ... du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit



Ich hab euch ja geschrieben _warum_ ich die habe. 




heidsch schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit! Respekt!



Danke, gern geschehen.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Sauberer Test!#6

Da man bei DAM...äääääh.....MAD auch nicht pennt, gibt es den Transformer Car-GO-Barrow. Ebenfalls mit großem Vorderad und Stahlrahmen!


----------



## Lil Torres (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

ein wirklich guter bericht, asphaltmonster!!

gerne mehr davon... #6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

@Lil Torres: kommt... siehe Beiträge No. 5 und 8

Außerdem sind da noch ein paar Ideen mehr aus meinem kleinen kranken Hirn  ensprungen... 

Aber ich hab vorher noch andere Sachen zu tun wie z.B. 

angeln gehen:m


----------



## tegro (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

hi 
klasse bericht danke(asphaltmonster)
hat mir geholfen mich zu entscheiden 
mfg 
tegro


----------



## Criss81 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

hi...wow geiler Bericht..habe den MAD im Einsatz und den B.Richi leihweise dreimal im Betrieb und meine Erfahrungen decken sich zu 100%.

Die Geschichte mit dem Kieswerk (das muss ich auch hin und wieder überqueren), dem Umkippen und das Tackle in Sandtarn farben hätte von mir sein können. Ist mir genauso anfang diese Jahres passiert. 

Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## sauerseb (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Erstmal fettes Danke für den Bericht!

Steh jetzt au vor der Wahl und werd wohl den kleineren nehmen, da wir reltaiv gute Wege haben. Da reicht der vorerst. Aber auch dafür sind solche Berichte einfach Gold wert!


----------



## Matchfischer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Ganz dickes Dankeschön für deine tolle Arbeit und dein Bemühen.

HAbe das selber Problem das bei mir die Querstange mit der Reifenaufhängung wegbrochen ist.

Hat wer ne Idee wie man das brauchbar repaieren kann?

Hab auch schon viel überlegt aber aber is schwieirg weils so dünnes Material ist der wie seht ihr das?

Kann man da einfach nen Flachstahl drunter braten?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

@Matchfischer:

Falls es noch geht: umtauschen.

Ansonsten die Querstange wieder an ihren alten Platz setzen, anschweißen.
Dann in die Zwischenräume kurze Vierkant einschweißen. Alternativ kannst du Flachstahlstreifen über die Vierkantrohre setzen (ca.2-3cm Breit, D~2-3mm) und das alles miteinander verbraten.

Die Hauptsache ist das du die ganze Sache stabilisierst und sich der Vierkant mit den Radstempeln nicht mehr wegdrehen und so das Material aufreißen kann.


----------



## Matchfischer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

Umtauschen kann ichs net mehr habe das Dingen schon länger.

Werd ma versuchen das zu reparieren.

Danke assphaltmonster


----------



## trixi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Test: "The Giant Truck" von B.Richi vs. "Car Go Barrow von DAM MAD*

*[FONT=&quot]hi,[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ich habe gestern meinen umbau fertiggestellt[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]habe mir vorne eine längere gabel für ein Schubkarrenrad[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]gebaut und ein Gitter oben drauf gelegt damit nichts durchrutscht![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ich muss nur noch den Test am Wasser bestehen.

Danke noch mal für Eure Tipps zum Umbau.....
gruß aus Bottrop
[/FONT]*​


----------

